# Papillon   dies at 25



## Tyssandi (8 May 2017)

Another Great Horse crosses the rainbow

 Such a gallant horse missed by many

http://www.horsetalk.co.nz/2017/05/07/irish-jump-hero-papillon-dies-25/#axzz4gSwMFa81


----------



## JanetGeorge (8 May 2017)

A good age for a TB.  They don't mention if he was still in the same ownership for his long retirement - I'll bet he was - and she should have been praised for it, if so.  Too many good horses 'disappear' once they are of no further use.


----------



## Mrs B (9 May 2017)

I remember the year he won very well: Mr B was snoozing on the sofa and I was trying to get him to wake up to look at the runners beforehand.

Exasperated, he opened an eye, briefly cast it over the parading equines, said 'Papillon' and promptly went back to sleep. Swine.

I'm glad he lived to such a good age and was cared for so well. (Papillon, not Mr B ...)


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 May 2017)

JanetGeorge said:



			A good age for a TB.  They don't mention if he was still in the same ownership for his long retirement - I'll bet he was - and she should have been praised for it, if so.  Too many good horses 'disappear' once they are of no further use.
		
Click to expand...

Papillon lived out his days with the Walsh family. He was the 2nd National winner I backed in a row because I liked the name. He lived a good life being pampered.

RIP Papillon


----------

